# 1930s-40s Excelsior



## Tyberius (Sep 17, 2019)

Picked this one up today. Serial #106042, if anyone has insight on Excelsior- what year this was made, etc doesn’t seem to be the normal tonnage of information on this company.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2019)

Late 30's Snyder built. Very nice! Love that badge.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 17, 2019)

MCI head badge and a 6-H DP Harris New York City Rollfast chain ring; Snyder bought into the Excelsior company in the early 1930’s.  If the chain ring has 24 teeth, it may have been swapped for a 26. Rollfast called theirs a “sport motobike”.


----------



## Tyberius (Sep 18, 2019)

“Tanks” for the info everyone. Looks like I have a new set of tires and a couple of missing parts to source. I will post to the wanted page too but if anyone has a set of tanks for this I would be interested.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2019)

Tyberius said:


> “Tanks” for the info everyone. Looks like I have a new set of tires and a couple of missing parts to source. I will post to the wanted page too but if anyone has a set of tanks for this I would be interested.



I highly doubt this came equipped with a tank since not many of these did. It would be near impossible to find one that matches, so in my opinion it would take away from this wonderful survivor. I don't see any witness marks from tank straps either. After a full service, new tires and a very light cleaning it'll make a great original rider.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 18, 2019)

looks 1940 to me:
fenders & braces
wheels appear orig, and hub has 1940s brake arm
saddle design is 1940+, although they were made into the 1950s so could be a replacement.
serial #


----------



## Tyberius (Sep 18, 2019)

Copy that. You don’t think I should “restroy” it with a rattle can paint job?  just kidding.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 18, 2019)

How many head badge holes are there, 4; (might be easier to see on a real computer)?  The accent dart paint looks like the more deluxe style, often furnished with "Rollfast" head badges, in the greater "Rollfast" product line by DP Harris.  The white behind the head badge makes it look like the Excelsior badge has been there for quite some while.  Does the seat mast tube (front) have any additional labelling?


----------



## Tyberius (Sep 19, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> How many head badge holes are there, 4; (might be easier to see on a real computer)?  The accent dart paint looks like the more deluxe style, often furnished with "Rollfast" head badges, in the greater "Rollfast" product line by DP Harris.  The white behind the head badge makes it look like the Excelsior badge has been there for quite some while.  Does the seat mast tube (front) have any additional labelling?




2 holes, no additional markings or numbers on the seat tube.


Archie Sturmer said:


> How many head badge holes are there, 4; (might be easier to see on a real computer)?  The accent dart paint looks like the more deluxe style, often furnished with "Rollfast" head badges, in the greater "Rollfast" product line by DP Harris.  The white behind the head badge makes it look like the Excelsior badge has been there for quite some while.  Does the seat mast tube (front) have any additional labelling?




Sorry for slow reply. 2 hole badge, nothing else on seat tube except part of this decal (see photo).


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 22, 2019)

Looks like the Rollfast Model, and in a darker Burgundy Red color.
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle194/picture660 
Similar to the Deluxe, (less tank).
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle194 
Also, looks like a New York badge was swapped-out for the Indiana (or Indonesian?) head badge. 
 
Is a probably good thing that extra holes were not drilled into the head badge, to try to fit the existing holes in the frame.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 22, 2019)

There is a nice rollfast badge for sale here if you decide the Excelsior is an imposter. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rollfast-badge.157368/. Love the original paint on this one.  Straighten it out and get it rolling. Good luck.


----------



## Tyberius (Nov 22, 2019)

Almost back together...so the 2nd and 3rd pictures convince me that this was not re-badged. I took apart the bottom bracket at it was a real hodge podge of parts. 2 different bearing manufacturers. I'm thinking that the chainring and possibly crank might not be original. If it isn't a Harris bicycle, what kind of chain ring would this have had? I have a period-correct but possibly not model correct lower end in the mail to me but I only want to re-asseble this once. 

there was an interesting earlier discussion the history of Excelsior of Michigan City, Indiana below:









						Excelsiors made in Indiana | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I've been researching Excelsior bicycles made here in my hometown of Michigan City, Indiana for a few years now. It seems they were made from the early 1900's up to the mid 1950's under the Excelsior Mfg. Co. name. I have talked to some former employees and have many pictures and have some great...




					thecabe.com
				




Anyway, learned opinions always appreciated...T


----------



## John G04 (Nov 22, 2019)

Tyberius said:


> Almost back together...so the 2nd and 3rd pictures convince me that this was not re-badged. I took apart the bottom bracket at it was a real hodge podge of parts. 2 different bearing manufacturers. I'm thinking that the chainring and possibly crank might not be original. If it isn't a Harris bicycle, what kind of chain ring would this have had? I have a period-correct but possibly not model correct lower end in the mail to me but I only want to re-asseble this once.
> 
> there was an interesting earlier discussion the history of Excelsior of Michigan City, Indiana below:
> 
> ...




Looks great!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 22, 2019)

Why so much doubt that the badge is original??

It's badass!!!


----------



## Tyberius (Dec 7, 2019)

Finally back together. Went for the shakeout cruise this afternoon- there was some technical difficulties on the ride back where the rear hub innards tried to unscrew themselves but I will sort that out. Anyway, will be on the lookout for a few more period accessories and a drop stand for less than a Ben Franklin but overall pretty happy with it and it didn’t fall into the water so...win.


----------



## Tyberius (Dec 7, 2019)

Finally back together. Went for the shakeout cruise this afternoon- there was some technical difficulties on the ride back where the rear hub innards tried to unscrew themselves but I will sort that out. Anyway, will be on the lookout for a few more period accessories and a drop stand for less than a Ben Franklin but overall pretty happy with it and it didn’t fall into the water so...win.

View attachment 1107019

View attachment 1107020


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 7, 2019)

Oh yeah....she's looking smooth as butta. Love that Excelsior badge


----------

